# Triple J promoted Uber



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Very disturbing to hear Triple J radio station which is funded by Taxpayers promoting UBER as a way to get to Mardi Gras. The radio station is not supposed advertise or endorse businesses. I am so ashamed that triple J is ignoring the abuse of drivers. A punch in the face to all Uber drivers.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

The leftards who run ABC been pro-poober since day one...
Just shows how "credible" this so called anti-murdoch media is, doesn't it ?


----------



## WollyDriver (Apr 8, 2016)

Guys, if we are Uber drivers, don't we want to promote the passengers to use Uber? Surely the last thing we would want is to have no passengers and just sit around all night waiting for a ride?
Or are we hoping that nobody wants to use Uber, Uber fails, and we all go back to looking for work somewhere else and the Taxi industry gets back to its usual business?

PS, I'm Pro Uber because I'm a driver for it, ie, I do have a biased opinion!


----------



## Cotties (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm all for it. 

Nothing beats a young drunk gay guy hitting on you at 3am.


----------



## MR.GEEEE (Mar 31, 2016)

Ubereater said:


> The leftards who run ABC been pro-poober since day one...
> Just shows how "credible" this so called anti-murdoch media is, doesn't it ?


AH yes , the lefties, they have much to answer for, but will always tell you it was T.Abbotts fault. Doesn't matter when , where or what lets blame him. Bastards. Did that leftie Craig Thompson pay back the money he stole from the unions??Any one know. The scum bag


----------

